# Brand new 2012 Hoyt Carbon Matrix- Tuning



## draff1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just picked up my first Hoyt, a 2012 Carbon matrix, 29" @ 70lbs shooting Victory VAP 350 spines.
As soon as I got it home I used a string level and arrow level with a laser alignment tool to check my bow shop's work.

So here's where is gets interesting: Bow shoots bullet holes through paper and couldn't be more perfect but my laser alignment says the rest is too close to the riser- and level tool says it's set too low or nocking point too high.

***? Should I use the tools to align the rest or do I leave it alone? More than anything, I just want to understand how my shop came up with this random set up? The guy put it together in less than 30 minutes and never paper tuned it. I happen to have a paper tuner at my home so I couldn't ask any of these questions until I checked it on my bench. Is there some black magic Hoyt tuning method he used rather than exacting tools like lasers and levels?

Sorry if this is a repeat, I am new to the forum and I did search before posting.


----------



## Bent N (Sep 2, 2009)

On my vantage elite, contender elite, and carbon matrix plus, i allways set centershot at 3/4. This seems to be very close to perfect each time. Nockingpoint 1/8. I think Hoyt states 13/16 on centershot, but my bows always tune alittle to the inside. Handtourque i quess.


----------



## travis_ranger20 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have tuned many bows with my True Shot Dual laser bow tuner and some bows tune tight to the riser and some tune out further on the shelf, just depends on the string, even though it doesn't look right they shoot perfect bullet holes, knowing this you know your arrow is flying perfect. I'm guessing your shop has a True Shot Dual laser tuner, they take 5 mins to set up and work really well. check them out on ebay. Travis.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

results is what i look for, could care less about "what they say it should be".


----------



## draff1 (Nov 20, 2011)

So paper tuning trumps the geometric alignment then. Anyway I did notice that if I increase my point weight I get a left tear. Seems like aweak spine but I am shooting the hoyt qad rest and ive seen some reports of cleaarance issues. Now I have some reason to check the rest alignment.


----------

